# WMA hunting results summary - update



## oldfatbubba (Dec 12, 2015)

I've updated my pivot table report with all data in the DNR database as of Dec 11.  Results from many of the November quota hunts are still missing.   I refresh this report frequently so you may want to bookmark it.

Link to pivot table report


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 9, 2016)

I've updated the report with results through 1/8/2016.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 14, 2016)

The report has been updated with results through 1/14/2016.

Recommendations, any and all, are welcome!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 14, 2016)

Pretty cool info....The one thing that I see that might be a little misleading in the numbers is you are including hogs as a part of your success rate.  I am not sure if that was your intent or not.  Those numbers inflate the overall success if you only wanted to count "deer".. Deer only, the success rate would be slightly lower at ~9.9%.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, Buck Nasty.   Thanks for the comment and suggestion.    I intentionally included hogs in the success rate calculation because the data includes several hog-only hunts.   If I were to exclude hogs from the calculation, the success rate for hog-only hunts would be 0%.   Furthermore, there are a couple of deer hunts where as many hogs are killed as deer:  Sapelo Island & Ossabaw Island.  Regardless, I understand your point and can add a 'deer only' success rate.  Thoughts?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 15, 2016)

I would do a deer success rate and separate hog success rate.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you, Killmaster & Buck Nasty for your input.   I've updated the charts per your recommendations.  Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## kelbro (Feb 21, 2016)

Darn nice report, Thanks for sharing your work Bub.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 22, 2016)

kelbro said:


> Darn nice report, Thanks for sharing your work Bub.



You're most welcome, Kelbro!


----------



## mbentle2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Very cool. Thanks for your hard work. This is a great tool. Any idea on when all the data for this year will be available?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 23, 2016)

mbentle2 said:


> Any idea on when all the data for this year will be available?



Unfortunately no and I'm surprised that results from some of the larger WMAs such as Oconee, Tuckahoe, Clark's Hill, and Di-Lane have not been been published.  Results from Yuchi, Fishing Creek, Albany Nursery, and a others smaller areas are also outstanding.  

FWIW, I update this report 2-3 times per week as new information is published and typically do not mention it in this forum.   

Regards
Bubba


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 6, 2016)

The DNR had published all the results it has available for the 2015/16 season.  Results from a few WMAs  are missing.  I plan to call the managers for a few of those  area to try to fill in the gaps.  More to come.


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 8, 2016)

does the dnr publish bear harvest like they do the deer and hogs?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 21, 2016)

brandonsc said:


> does the dnr publish bear harvest like they do the deer and hogs?



We are planning to add bears and turkeys to that same table.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Apr 20, 2016)

It appears that results from *all* 2015 WMA deer hunts are now in the DNR's database.   I have just updated my pivot table report to include the new data and added a new report that compares 2015 with 2014.   Here's a LINK to the updated report.  Suggestions and other feedback is appreciated.  

P.S.  Thanks to C. Killmaster for his assistance.


----------

